# Arch Form HELP!



## mgsgmusic (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi there

I am currently working on my composition for unit 5 a level music and the brief that I am having to compose for is that of anything as long as it is in arch form. It is very open but i was wondering if anyone would know of any clear pieces that stimulated arch form. I have done some research into this field finding pieces such as the Barber - Adagion for strings/ Alfenthalt by Schubert and various other Bartok pieces. However if there are any other notable works, I would be thankful for any suggestion.

:tiphat:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"... various other Bartok pieces."

The first movement of the Music for stringed instruments, percussion and celesta is one of the larger, and most clear examples.

As you're writing, it may help to recall that old saw of physics, "What goes up must come down."


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Lutoslawski's Musique Funèbre (commemorating Bartok's death) and the first movement from his Concerto for Orchestra (Intrada) are in arch form.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Vaughan Williams' Tallis Fantasia.
Tippett's Corelli Fantasia Concertante


----------

